# checkerboard floor epoxy



## Traidr977 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ihave a customer that wants garage floor finished in a checker board pattern. i ve done typical garage epoxy jobs but nothing this trick. its got to be best quality from prep to materials for this guy. any body got advice.
surface grind? levelers, brand of epoxy, top with urethane, best way to get the pattern.? im thinking of grinding it to achieve a real smooth non pitted surface. is it difficult to grind .should i hire that out?
conc. is unfinished about 28x30
floor is also heated

anybody doing epoxy these days?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

If this guy is looking for the best... we got it... What is your budget for materials? You might want to PM me when you post back up... We've been very busy and I have not been able to check the forums regularly...


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

You will need to get a bit of a surface profile for the epoxy to adhere. A common practice on larger scale projects is to "blast trac" the surface with mettalic abrasives prior to coating. There are places around that rent small units for these type of applications. 

One tip I can give is coat the concrete when it is warm. The concrete will expand and allow the coating to flow into the pits. If the concrete is cool when coated (as in early in the day) and warms, up a potential for pin holes from escaping gases is there due to the concrete expanding.

Pay careful attention to the coating's recoat window as this is a very common cause of coating delamination between coats.

Coated concrete can be quite slippery so some consideration might be given for adding non-skid materials to the product. SW carries an additive that can help with giving traction to the coating and is not as obvious as adding sand, walnut shells or any other abrasive to the product.


----------

